# New to CZ



## ang100 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello All-

New to the forum, and real soon I'll be a proud owner of a CZ 75 SP-01 Shadow Target, my first one.

I'll be looking to add some magazines, and unfortunately if I want hi cap I can only use pre ban ones.

My understanding is that CZ 85 pre ban mags 16rds should fit in the SP-01. Wondering if anyone here had to go the same route.

I also would like to ask to those who own an SP-01 if you have found anything you would change regardless on the purpose of the firearm use.

Thanks for reading and for your input.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have an SP-01 Shadow Custom. I've changed the grips to get some that fit. I'm considering a lighter main spring and a different safety. I accidentally put it on some times.

Welcome to owning a wonderful firearm


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome from the Great Northwest


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## frgood (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome from Central Florida!!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Indiana!


----------



## rifleman777 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi, 
I to am new to the forum and new to CZ. I have an Accu Shadow on order from CZ Custom that I am told will be done soon. I plan on using it in the local USPSA leagues in Production Class and am very excited to get it!! I like the way it is set up with a manual safety, SA/DA, etc. I got the Match barrel and HAJO sight also (the Gun Fund is going to be empty for a while). I reload for everything I have and am looking forward to getting a good load for Leagues figured out. I've loaded a lot of Montana Gold 124 gr. JHP's with Titegroup, (awesome in the Sig X5). Hope to find a similar load for the Accu Shadow. Some of the others I have include a Kimber Eclipse 45, STI Edge in 45, Sig P226 X5 Comp in 9mm, XDM 4.5 in 9mm and several S&W wheelguns.


----------



## rifleman777 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey Ang100, I just checked Brownells and they have (as a new item) 18 round magazines for the CZ SP-01 which I believe will fit your Shadow Target.....I'm getting a couple for the Accu-Shadow before it ships.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I use the Mec-Gar 17's with Springer Precision base pads for Production. The 18's are twice as expensive.

Get mags from Greg Cote, LLC


----------

